# Surprising walking stick guard and cuts



## kidswarrior (May 11, 2008)

An interesting walking stick Guard position:

http://cbd.atspace.com/articles/langsfrontguard/langs_front_guard.html 

   And the head cuts that are possible from this guard:

       [FONT=&quot]http://cbd.atspace.com/articles/langsheadcut/langs_head_cut.html
 
 I've made the Western walking stick something of a focus, and still these surprised me. Just a heads up to keep learning, I guess. 
[/FONT]


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 11, 2008)

I enjoy things from Mr. Lawson.
Thanks for sharing that.

AoG


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 11, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> An interesting walking stick Guard position:
> 
> http://cbd.atspace.com/articles/langsfrontguard/langs_front_guard.html
> 
> ...


 
Hey Kidswarrior,

That is a nice couple of links.  Like you I spend alot of time working with the cane and since you can take one anywhere it is a very useful tool.  As a matter of fact I am doing a seminar on it at the end of the month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cool links and thanks again!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 11, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Kidswarrior,
> 
> That is a nice couple of links.  Like you I spend alot of time working with the cane and since you can take one anywhere it is a very useful tool.  *As a matter of fact I am doing a seminar on it at the end of the month.*
> 
> ...


Good luck on your seminar. Wish I were closer so I could take it in.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 11, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Good luck on your seminar. Wish I were closer so I could take it in.


 
I like the versatility of the cane and the easy access to getting one.  In Alma I can literally walk a little ways and pick up solid canes that would do okay in a pinch.  Personally I ship in Ed Martins canes because they are very, very strong amish made canes and work extremely well.

http://www.pennsylvaniabujinkan.com/Dojo/New Equip3.htm

There are alot of good cane makers out there but I cannot justify spending to much on a cane. 

The reach of the cane and the ability to take it anywhere is an incredible advantage for this tool.  I would highly recommend that everyone study cane techniques.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 11, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The reach of the cane and the ability to take it anywhere is an incredible advantage for this tool.  I would highly recommend that everyone study cane techniques.


Agreed!!


----------



## chinto (May 13, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> An interesting walking stick Guard position:
> 
> http://cbd.atspace.com/articles/langsfrontguard/langs_front_guard.html
> 
> ...




yes and much of the technique is actually from use of the saber and broad sword with out shield or buckler.   this of course makes a lot of sense as there are only so many ways to swing a stick or blade between say 26 and 38 inches in length effectively and efficiently in a combat situation.


----------



## matt.m (May 17, 2008)

Great finds my friend, looks pretty good and thanks for sharing


----------



## matt.m (May 17, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I like the versatility of the cane and the easy access to getting one. In Alma I can literally walk a little ways and pick up solid canes that would do okay in a pinch. Personally I ship in Ed Martins canes because they are very, very strong amish made canes and work extremely well.
> 
> http://www.pennsylvaniabujinkan.com/Dojo/New Equip3.htm
> 
> ...


Being as I have to walk with one I have studied heavily on usage.  Plus I have figured out ways to incorporate it with judo.  It also doesn't hurt I suppose That I have a lot of formal training with tang katanas, german long sword and scot and irish bastard swords.

so I only go in public with 2.5 inch hooked heart wood oak canes either.


----------



## chinto (Jul 25, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> An interesting walking stick Guard position:
> 
> http://cbd.atspace.com/articles/langsfrontguard/langs_front_guard.html
> 
> ...



that came strait from use of the saber and other western swords.. check out a book called "Cold Steel" by Alfred Hutton.  has all that was in that artical that i saw.


----------

